# It's snowing again



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Although very fine


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

so jealous, wish it would snow here but somehow i doubt it will. It is freezing


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

it's just   in London ... I nipped out to get the recycling bins back in and my hands were frozen


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

We had a light fall when I left for school this morning. Only lasted a short while but made me smile all the same.....I just want LOTS


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I sent KL out in his UGGS today


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Awww bless him, bet he looks fab   I've been wearing mine again as it's sooooo cold. 

Since my last post it's been snowing on and off but not settling. One flurry had the biggest snowflakes i've ever seen, like great big pieces of candyfloss  

S xxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

he does look rather lush in them  

dreading the nursery run in a min ... the roads are sooo icy and the gritting trucks are out

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I had a nice walk in the snow at lunchtime!!

Sue


----------

